# Former Arabic School, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, January 2018



## HughieD (Jan 14, 2018)

*1. The History*
Had a bit of a dig and managed to find some info on this place. The International Modern Arabic School (IMAS) was established in 2007 by the Al Noor Foundation as a bilingual, Arabic-British, non-profit institution. Initially with a total of 220 students, IMAS occupied a position amongst Arabic and International schools in the Malaysian Capital, Kuala Lumpur in the Bukit Tunku area. However, in 2010 with the school host to 400 students, they were forced to close the school due to landslides. The landslide in question occurred at 4am on the morning of 19th May. The school initially closed for two weeks but when the site became unsafe to reoccupy, the school moved next to the Diplomatic Enclave in the administrative city of Putrajaya. The school went on to flourish and by the year 2012, the number of students had increased to more than 700 and the school acquired Arabic and International recognition. Today, the total number of students enrolled at IMAS has further increased to 1,600 students from 68 different nationalities. 

*2. The Explore*
A completely random explore. Came across this place while heading for another destination. This specialist Arabic school was initially based in KL in 2007 but from the looks of things, were forced to move location due the afore mentioned landslides. However, while these occurred in 2010, the rental agreement with RAC makes reference to 2013. Unfortunately, the weather was dreadful and the light poor but managed to get enough shots of this place to merit a report.

*3. The Pictures:*

This looks interesting.


img5054 by HughieDW, on Flickr

So up the stairs we go:


img5055 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Well looky here:


img5057 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice to get some respect:


img5072 by HughieDW, on Flickr

All quiet in the canteen:


img5058 by HughieDW, on Flickr
And nature’s getting a hold of the courtyard:


img5059 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This must have been the kindergarten:


img5060 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Termination of tenancy notice with Railway Asset Corporation:


img5061 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5063 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5064 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5070 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Since IMAS moved out the site has been empty and forlorn:


img5071 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And back down we go:


img5074 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5075 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5076 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 15, 2018)

Now that's interesting. But what horrible weather you had to take these photos. At least you were welcomed as a respected guest.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 16, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Now that's interesting. But what horrible weather you had to take these photos. At least you were welcomed as a respected guest.


It was indeed. Worst of the four occasions I've been to KL. I'd forgotten what a pain it was taking pictures in the rain. The up side was that it was no way a humid as it's been in the past. Every cloud...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 16, 2018)

"It was indeed. Worst of the four occasions I've been to KL. I'd forgotten what a pain it was taking pictures in the rain. The up side was that it was no way a humid as it's been in the past. Every cloud..."

Yup, I'm sympathetic with you on that part. When my dad was in the army he was posted in Singapore (hence my interest in your posts) and we suffered many monsoons, they were just like sheets of rain and the drains were about 2 foot square holes in the road.


----------



## titimo82 (Jan 16, 2018)

well captured, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Jan 18, 2018)

Really like this HughieD! Great pics as always


----------



## HughieD (Jan 19, 2018)

Rubex said:


> Really like this HughieD! Great pics as always



Cheers Rubex! Couple more reports to come.


----------

